# Can resale points be used to supplement club points?



## TJALB (Jul 7, 2018)

I have 17,000 points in the Club. Would it be possible to purchase resale points and use them to supplement my club points?  For example: if I have enough points to purchase a Mountain View and I need another 1,000 points to upgrade to a ocean view, would I be able to use the resale points for that? 
Thanks you fellow Tuggers! I appreciate you’re experience and expertise!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 7, 2018)

We do not think they can be used in the manner you want. If the Reservation is in the same Collection as the Resell Points they can be used - but. We recently made a Reservation using both Resell Points and Developer Points both being part of the Hawaiian Collection. The way it worked was they first used our Resell Hawaiian Points to Book as many of the days as possible of a week long Reservation. They then used our Developer Hawaiian Collection Points to Book to finish the week. So we ended up with two separate Reservations. We had to talk to about 3 people before we finally got a person that knew how to make it work. Oh by the way they had to pull some of the Points back from having been saved to 2019. They did this Point by Point. 

There are others out there that have been DRI Members longer than us and might know more about what you want to do.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 8, 2018)

TJALB said:


> I have 17,000 points in the Club. Would it be possible to purchase resale points and use them to supplement my club points?  For example: if I have enough points to purchase a Mountain View and I need another 1,000 points to upgrade to a ocean view, would I be able to use the resale points for that?



No, the resale points cannot be combined with developer points to make a single reservation. If one owns developer points and acquires resale points, the resale points will be placed into a separate account. You will have two accounts, one for the developer points and one for the resale points. The only way to combine developer and resale points is to make a five day reservation from one account and a two day reservation from the other account.

Alternatively, from you developer account you can buy one-time use points from Diamond. It's called Diamond Flex. If you are Silver level, the price $0.29 per point, or $290 for 1,000.


----------



## youppi (Jul 8, 2018)

Or as Silver member, you can use the one step unit upgrade @ $18 per day up to 14 days per year if there is no other step between the mountain view and the ocean view but both units must be available at the time of booking and that could be a problem.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 22, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We do not think they can be used in the manner you want. If the Reservation is in the same Collection as the Resell Points they can be used - but. We recently made a Reservation using both Resell Points and Developer Points both being part of the Hawaiian Collection. The way it worked was they first used our Resell Hawaiian Points to Book as many of the days as possible of a week long Reservation. They then used our Developer Hawaiian Collection Points to Book to finish the week. So we ended up with two separate Reservations. We had to talk to about 3 people before we finally got a person that knew how to make it work. Oh by the way they had to pull some of the Points back from having been saved to 2019. They did this Point by Point.
> 
> There are others out there that have been DRI Members longer than us and might know more about what you want to do.


It makes sense to book that way.  Do you think that every time you book using resale points you will run into the same difficulties regarding the booking agent not knowing how to book resale points? Or do you think you happen to get an inexperienced agent?
By chance do you know if resale points can be carried over to the next year or is that something that can only be done with points that are in the Club?
Thank you for the information!


----------



## TJALB (Jul 22, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> No, the resale points cannot be combined with developer points to make a single reservation. If one owns developer points and acquires resale points, the resale points will be placed into a separate account. You will have two accounts, one for the developer points and one for the resale points. The only way to combine developer and resale points is to make a five day reservation from one account and a two day reservation from the other account.
> 
> Alternatively, from you developer account you can buy one-time use points from Diamond. It's called Diamond Flex. If you are Silver level, the price $0.29 per point, or $290 for 1,000.


Have you had a problem booking developer and resale points like this? Can it be done online or does it require speaking directly with DRI?  Is there a limit on how many one time use points I can buy? Also, can resale points be carried over to the next year or do they have to be used in the current year? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## TJALB (Jul 22, 2018)

youppi said:


> Or as Silver member, you can use the one step unit upgrade @ $18 per day up to 14 days per year if there is no other step between the mountain view and the ocean view but both units must be available at the time of booking and that could be a problem.


I’m not at all familiar with what the “one step unit upgrade” is. Please explain or tell me where I can look to get a explanation of what it is.
Thanks!


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 22, 2018)

TJALB said:


> Have you had a problem booking developer and resale points like this? Can it be done online or does it require speaking directly with DRI?



If you own both types of points, you must choose an account when you first log into the DRI website. The resale account (Diamond calls these "Regional Accounts") shows only choices available to those points. You can make reservations online. The web forms and interface is the same-- Simple Search, Advanced Search, Find a Vacation. Also Point Saver. Resale point are eligible for the 59 and 30 day discounts. They are not, however, eligible for any other sale offers.




TJALB said:


> Is there a limit on how many one time use points I can buy?



No.



TJALB said:


> Also, can resale points be carried over to the next year or do they have to be used in the current year?



Saving and borrowing points are rules of the Collection and apply to resale points. The same rule-details apply (100% by end of June; 50% by end of August; etc.) Cancellation rules are also the same. These are all in the US Collection's governing instruments. 

https://owners.diamondresorts.com/w...Rules and Regulations (Biennial and Te....pdf


----------



## youppi (Jul 22, 2018)

TJALB said:


> I’m not at all familiar with what the “one step unit upgrade” is. Please explain or tell me where I can look to get a explanation of what it is.
> Thanks!


It's called the Loyalty Accommodation upgrade in the Member Benefits book.
The upgrade is available only at the DRI resorts (not affiliated resorts nor on II, nor the Presidential suite at KBC and P@P nor the Penthouse at Cabo Azul) .
Silver can upgrade up to 14 night per year at $18 per night
Gold can upgrade up to 35 night per year at $10 per night
Platinum can upgrade unlimited night per year at $7 per night
Both unit size must be available for the date you want to do the upgrade.

I will use Sedona Summit as example for the 1 step upgrade.

You can book the 1 Bdrm Mesa Suite and upgrade to the 1 Bdrm Sunset Suite if both are available
You can book the 1 Bdrm Sunset Suite and upgrade to the 2 Bdrm if both are available
You can book the 2 Bdrm and upgrade to the 2 Bdrm Mesa Suite if both are available
You can book the 2 Bdrm Mesa Suite and upgrade to the 2 Bdrm Sunset Suite if both are available

but you can't upgrade a 1 Bdrm Mesa Suite to a 2 Bdrm Mesa Suite because it's a multiple step upgrade.

So, depending of the resort, the 1 step upgrade can be a size (1 bdrm to 2 bdrm, ...), a view (garden view to ocean view, ...) or something else like at Sedona Summit, 1 bdrm Mesa suite to 1bdrm Sunset Suite.
Also, some step are not worth like a 500 pts step upgrade for a Silver member will cost 7x$18=$126 for a week but 500 pts cost less than $100.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 22, 2018)

youppi said:


> It's called the Loyalty Accommodation upgrade in the Member Benefits book.
> The upgrade is available only at the DRI resorts (not affiliated resorts nor on II, nor the Presidential suite at KBC and P@P nor the Penthouse at Cabo Azul) .
> Silver can upgrade up to 14 night per year at $18 per night
> Gold can upgrade up to 35 night per year at $10 per night
> ...





youppi said:


> It's called the Loyalty Accommodation upgrade in the Member Benefits book.
> The upgrade is available only at the DRI resorts (not affiliated resorts nor on II, nor the Presidential suite at KBC and P@P nor the Penthouse at Cabo Azul) .
> Silver can upgrade up to 14 night per year at $18 per night
> Gold can upgrade up to 35 night per year at $10 per night
> ...


Thank you for your detailed explanation.  Your example made it very easy to understand.  I just learned something new! I’m new to the Club, as I just purchasd points 3 weeks ago, in order to bring my deeds (as points) into the club.  I’m trying to navigate the “Club” membership and try to figure out how to get the most out of my points.


----------

